# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  install kitchen cabinets

## perthnovice

I have just finished building all our kitchen base and wall cabinets this is a Masters kitchen principal range the cabinets have the plastic feet but our floor is definitely not flat but trying to level each cabinet and have it line up with the next one is driving me crazy can some one tell me the easiest way to install these please  
T.I.A.
Neil

----------


## jimfish

You could cleat a piece of 70x 35 timber along the wall at your desired height and level then remove the rear feet of your carcass. Sit the carcasses on the timber then all you have to do is level the front feet.

----------


## David.Elliott

Just get the first one in situ and level both ways. Even screw that one to the wall...a corner or end one first...
Then work off that one. Getting the sides that touch exactly right and then bring the other side down till its level. Clamps here are your friend. As you add one and get it right, clamp it to the last one. Soon the weight of the combined will make it easier...
Also coming "up" to level rather than "down" also makes it easier...What Jim says is also an option, however if your walls are not square in the corners this will cause you grief down the track.. generally I sit the carcasses 10-15mm off the walls allows for plumbing and power if needs be too.

----------


## manofaus

I first set each leg to the thickness of the kick. The I got an electronic level that beeps when level. That way you can lie on your back and wind up and down without getting up to look at the bubble. Screw together as you go. I went across the top rather then the lower shelf as this is what the doors hang off and your bench sits on.

----------

